# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Αρχάριων >  >  Μέτρηση Watt

## Κώστας21

Θα ήθελα βασικά να σας πω τι σκέψη μου και αν γινεται να με βοηθήσετε στην μέτρηση των Watts σε μια συσκεύη..
Έχω λοιπόν ένα σταθμό κόλλησης φθηνό αλλά δεν έχω δει πρόβλημα μέχρι τώρα..
Λοιπόν επειδή έχω και κανονικο κολλητήρι του οποίου η λαβή βολέυει πιο πολύ στο πιάσιμο σκέφτηκα πως αν το κολλητηρι είναι όσα είναι τα maximum watt του σταθμού(λέω maximum γιατί έχει κ ποτενσιόμετρο,αλλά δεν ξέρω αν είναι σωστό έτσι όπως το λεω)να μπορέσω να βγάλω αυτό του σταθμού και να βάλω το δικό μου.
Οπότε τονίζω ΑΝ γινεται αυτό να μου πείτε κάποιο τρόπο να μετρήσω πόσα watt είναι και ο σταθμός και το κολλητήρι μου γιατί δεν θυμάμαι :Sad: 
Σας ευχαρίστώ για την ανάγνωση και περιμένω απαντήσεις...

----------


## Thanos10

Οχι του σταθμου συνηθως ειναι 24ν αυτο που εχεις θα ειναι 220νετσι δεν ειναι.

----------


## Κώστας21

Ναι Θάνο σωστά 220 ειναι το κολλητήρι...

----------


## Κώστας21

Μήπως όμως μπορώ να βάλω κάτι σαν ποτενσιόμετρο στο κανονικό μου κολλητήρι έτσι ώστε να το ρυθμίζω και αυτό??

----------


## Thanos10

Ναι μπορεις να βαλεις ενα dimmer και να ρυθμιζεις την ταση και κατεπεκταση την θερμοκρασια.

----------


## Κώστας21

Μπορείς μήπως να μου πεις 2-3 πράγματα ακόμη γι'αυτο?
Είμαι αρχάριος ακόμα και τα μόνα dimmer που ξέρω είναι αυτά για τα φωτιστικά..

----------


## Thanos10

Ναι αυτα μπορεις να το αγορασεις και ετοιμο *προσοχη στις συνδεσεις ομως γιατι τα 220ν ειναι επικυνδυνα.*

----------


## Κώστας21

Δεν έχω πρόβλημα στη σύνδεση γιατί θα μου πει και ο μπαμπάς μου που είναι και ηλεκτρολόγος...
Απλά το dimmer αυτό το παίρνεις απο ηλεκτρονικά ή απο ηλεκτρολογικά?

----------


## Thanos10

Θα το βρεις σε μαγαζια με ηλεκτρολογικο εξοπλισμο.

----------


## Κώστας21

οκ φίλε thano σε ευχαριστώ!θα το ψάξω!

----------

